# Is sneezing bad for your heart?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I always heard this from my dad...but I never knew if it was true or just some weird old wives tale.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I don't think so...we all do it so often, I can't think of anyone who doesn't sneeze on a regular basis.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, apparently sneezing can prevent some types of cancer, at least according to this article - 
http://www.science20.com/news_relea...gies_prevent_some_forms_cancer_says_new_study

Never heard about sneezing causing any heart problems though.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been sneezing my **** off all week due to a sinus infection, but my ticker is OK.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I doubt it. I think all the superstitions attached to sneezing (leading to the leftover etiquette "bless you", "gesundheit", etc.) relate to old plagues and untreatable sicknesses.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I always sneeze in pairs. So when people tell me "bless you" and I sneeze a second time, I take it as concrete evidence that god does not exist.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

It depends on if you sneeze because of snorting drugs such as cocaine then yes it can kill you. Your normal every day sneeze? I doubt it's bad for you at all it in fact it may even be beneficial most of these bio-mechanisms are. Unless you sneeze in the bath hit your head and drown...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> It depends on if you sneeze because of snorting drugs such as cocaine then yes it can kill you.


There you have it, Violadude. Lay off the hard drugs


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not one to gossip but violadude almost certainly consumes opiates.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I'm not one to gossip but violadude almost certainly consumes opiates.


Haha what makes you say that?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mid-sneeze is a time when we are voluntarily out of ALL control, it is that much a micro-seizure -- i.e. when you are driving, in that moment no one is behind the wheel. Never heard anything about the heart in relation to sneezing, though. Call it "an old husband's tale" since it came from your dad


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Haha what makes you say that?


Because Couchie is your dealer, confess it, sign here....


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

violadude said:


> I always heard this from my dad...but I never knew if it was true or just some weird old wives tale.


You've obviously got a lot of weird old wives in your neck of the woods.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I think that on the contrary it may help to keep things awake.

Oh, and it was I who got our good buddy Violadude hooked and I feel bad about it.


----------

